# Edelbrock headers?



## AA950 (Oct 28, 2005)

Has any one installed edelbrock headers with borla exshaust, i'm wandering if its a good pair?


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

To my knowledge there are no Elderbrock headers that will fit our car. I know that there are some listed on their website I believe, but I contacted them and they are not in production until late this year.


----------

